# Instant Pot Squirrel



## OptOutside440

Didn't have time to get out squirrel hunting this Fall so I went out this week with my air rifle. .25 cal headshot at 30 yards on the ground while I was sitting next to a big oak tree in a nice oak grove. Acorns are really prevalent! I ended up making squirrel in the instant pot for the first time and I have to say it turned out amazing! I was able to use so much more of the meat and all the meat just fell off the bones. Only 10 minutes in the instant pot too!


----------



## bumpus

I've thought about trying that to. I've done deer roast in there that's pretty good to


----------



## sherman51

never heard of it but it sounds like its the way to go. should be great for making dumplings.
sherman


----------



## snag

I use that pot also for squirrel this fall, I put in a can of mushroom soup , then make up some noodles to have the boned out meat over it , makes those tuff old critters tender.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer

squirrel is supposed to be fried in bacon grease...


----------



## Shad Rap

10 min and the meat falls off the bone??..I'd have to see it with my own eyes...I figured the meat would still be tough at 10 min...squirrel is a tough meat in general...might have to get me an insta pot.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Question. What is an insta pot? I've heard of crock pots and slow cookers, which I think might be ideal. But this is the first I've heard of an insta pot!


----------



## Flathead76

Couple years ago I put four greys in the instapot with a can of cream of chicken. Was very impressed. What I really like is doing turkey fajitas out of the breast of a wild bird. Now that is awesome.


----------



## KaGee

buckeyebowman said:


> Question. What is an insta pot? I've heard of crock pots and slow cookers, which I think might be ideal. But this is the first I've heard of an insta pot!


This is the "brand" Instant Pot.









There are now many knockoffs.
You should watch TV more often.


----------



## bumpus

buckeyebowman said:


> Question. What is an insta pot? I've heard of crock pots and slow cookers, which I think might be ideal. But this is the first I've heard of an insta pot!


It's a pressure cooker


----------



## KaGee




----------



## OptOutside440

Hard boiled eggs in the instant pot takes 4 minutes! It's an amazing appliance. I make deer burgers in it as well on manual high mode for 10 minutes too just wrap in foil with seasoning. Fish fillets are great too in it and done in 6 minutes. You won't be disappointed with one!


----------



## TomC

I cooked a brisket in my insta in 1.5hrs and it just shredded down. Boneless skinless chicken thighs in 10 min, My next venture is a slab of deer neck meat. Look at kohls they will be selling them for 65.00 in the black Friday add. If anyone has family that shops there see if you can get their kohls cash to get it even cheaper.


----------



## M R DUCKS

FYI:
out of curiosity I searched Sam's club and they show 7 insta-pots/pressure cookers!


----------



## buckeyebowman

KaGee said:


> This is the "brand" Instant Pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are now many knockoffs.
> You should watch TV more often.


I watch all kinds of TV, but have never seen one of these. But then, I don't watch the infomercials, or QVC or HSN. 

Thanks for the info, all.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

I also use the instant pot for my squirrels. Add a cup of beef broth then 10 min high pressure then 10 min natural release fall off the bone then put in a pot pie with corn, carrots, peas etc. Awesome!


----------



## M R DUCKS

FYI:
Instapot on craigslist, Delaware $50


----------



## Bmcclain1

All my wife does is cook. Do you think she would like one of these for Christmas?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'm sure she'd rather have a vacuum cleaner!


----------



## snag

I go on u tube and type in insta pot chicken or whatever meat recipes and plenty to read . Some are good ideas and some aren’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templeton

Did a venison neck roast in my Instant Pot this fall, turned out fantastic just added beef stock.
Sure cuts down on cooking time, I did de-bone which I usually don't do if in a roaster.


----------



## wildlife53

They are $49 at Walmart on Black Friday.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

My wife has one of these. She says it takes a long time to get up to temp and add another 20 mins of cool down before you take the lids off. So much for saved time!


----------



## $diesel$

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> I also use the instant pot for my squirrels. Add a cup of beef broth then 10 min high pressure then 10 min natural release fall off the bone then put in a pot pie with corn, carrots, peas etc. Awesome!


There is nothing i enjoy more than squirrel pot pie, brother. I just bought an Instant Pot this past Monday and all i've made so far is a bottom round roast and taters. Was very good.
Now Mr. MMK, you have forced me sir, to venture into the wood in search of the elusive fox squirrel. You've given the taste for the pot pie that is going to remain in the back of my throat til i can make my own.
Thanks for the idea, brother. I will head out immediately after deer gun season is over to try to kill a few.
I can taste'm now.........


----------



## snag

PromiseKeeper said:


> My wife has one of these. She says it takes a long time to get up to temp and add another 20 mins of cool down before you take the lids off. So much for saved time!


To speed up the cooking time , I use a powdered beef or chicken ,you have to put at least 8-9 ounces of water in or broth to cook anything, heat the broth or water first and it speeds up the pots starting time. Cool down doesn’t take 20 minutes around ten minutes ,or just use the quick release . You tube has many recipes and tips on using the pots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

